# Any acorns?



## Tommy12 (Aug 17, 2005)

Has anyone seen any acorn trees producing in the south? I have not seen no acorns in Dooly county.


----------



## Whitetailer (Aug 18, 2005)

*Nope...*

I was up at my Berrien Co. property last week and was surprised to see no acorns.  During the drought years the acorns kept me awake at night hitting my roof and rolling off.  The last couple of years the property has been flooded for the most part.  Too much water for acorn production?  Just a cycle???  "IF" I can hunt it this year, maybe no acorns will be better for seeing the Deer.

                             Whitetailer


----------



## 1Baddad! (Aug 29, 2005)

*None Here in Camden!!*

Went Scouting in my normal spots on Naval Submarine Base in St. Marys. Couldn't find any trees with Acorn's at all. Weird year. No rubs yet either. Plenty of deer though.


----------



## radi_33125 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have two white oaks and there is not a single acorn.  I haven't seen any rubs neither, but the bucks are not in velvet because I saw two of them and they had shed their velvet off.


----------



## Son (Sep 27, 2005)

*Akerns*

SW Ga, we have water oaks loaded with akerns. They're just beginning to drop. But our deer are still hanging around the peanut fields.


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Sep 28, 2005)

I have several white oaks in my yard, but only one or two of them have any acorns on them, but these two are loaded with acorns. If I can find this same example in the woods, I should be in good shape for a great season.


----------



## sweatequity (Sep 28, 2005)

*food plots*

will be huge this year in my opinion thats if it rains!


----------



## gtaff (Sep 28, 2005)

What about hickory nuts?  Will deer eat those?  I have a ton of hickory nuts at the house.


----------



## Son (Oct 3, 2005)

*hickory nuts*

No, but they say turkeys will eat pignut hickory nuts... They're small.


----------



## carabrook (Oct 4, 2005)

I live in Hart county and we have tons of them falling at the house. We hunt in elbert county and there are lots falling there as well. Sat in a stand of hardwoods last night and I could hear them falling all around me so I would say they are really just getting started.


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 16, 2005)

Acorns are falling like rain from white oaks I didn't even know had acorns! Deer hoof prints all around! Dang full moon-- they're all coming out in the middle of the night!


----------

